# Datenbank-Wo sind die NPCs hin ?



## Gnorga (17. Oktober 2005)

huhu,

super update der seite und eure datenbank ist klasse......

allerdings vermisse ich jetzt sämtliche NPCs die vorher unter quests zu finden waren und man immer mal nen schnellen blick riskieren konnte um zu sehen wer was droppt.

werden die noch nachgetragen oder bin ich nur zu blind und hab die übersehen???

wenn man zB. lucifron eingibt in suche erscheint er aber leider kennt man ja net alle namen von jedem gegner und gerade der part war klasse.

grüße


----------



## B3N (17. Oktober 2005)

Du meinst sicherlich die Auflistung der Mobs zur jeweils passenden Zone, welche du früher unter Quests auf der rechten Seite gesehen hast, oder? Die musste erstmal weichen, wir werden aber die Suche etc. weiter anpassen und erweitern, so dass man keine Probleme haben sollte etwas zu finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorga (17. Oktober 2005)

ja genau diese meine ich das war ein sehr großer vorteil also werden die noch wieder kommen oder?

bittte bitttttte bitteeee holt die NPCs zurück 

danke für die schnelle antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich werd mir das nochmal anschauen und überlegen wo wir die Liste nun Sinnvoll unterbringen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorga (17. Oktober 2005)

in der datenbank unter firefox-plugin (siehe kopie) ist doch noch ein kleines plätzchen frei ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 DATENBANK 

  » Suche
» Firefox-Plugin
                             <----NPCs bitte bitte das war so toll und übersichtlich gemacht!
  » Waffen 
  » Sets 
  » Quests 
  » Herold


----------



## B3N (17. Oktober 2005)

Keine Sorge - wir bringen das schon an der passenden Stelle unter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (17. Oktober 2005)

So - die NPCs sind nun auch wieder drin fürs erste... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.blasc.de/?p=npcs


----------



## Gnorga (17. Oktober 2005)

boah du bist ne wucht !!! super klasse vielen lieben dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wo kann ich für eure HP voten für die TOP10 ?


----------



## Regnor (17. Oktober 2005)

können dir ja unsere bankverbindungen geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder adresse wo kasten bier hinschicken kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (17. Oktober 2005)

Gnorga schrieb:
			
		

> boah du bist ne wucht !!! super klasse vielen lieben dank
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ganze wurde nun auch erweitert mit Rarespawns und Bossen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorga (18. Oktober 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze wurde nun auch erweitert mit Rarespawns und Bossen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke super admins hier hab ich echt noch nicht erlebt so was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (18. Oktober 2005)

Gnorga schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> danke super admins hier hab ich echt noch nicht erlebt so was
> ...




Danke - sowas hört man doch immer wieder gern!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

